# 3D Waterless wash - anyone used this?



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Just saw this waterless wash product while surfing and couldn't see anything on a DW search.

Has anyone used it yet?

http://www.shopcarcare.com/videos.aspx

Although US based I've seen it for sale on eBay UK.

TIA :wave:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Not yet mate, but I think 3D stuff is underrated. I really like 3D final touch....
(can´t wait that autobrite got it back in stock !)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - I have some. Its quite good in fact, and water based. Its sold here. Its used widely in the US by certain washing companies from what I can gether 

The issue is simply the bottles IMHO, as you need to get an even coating of product on the entire panel that you're cleaning, and the pump sprayer means you use a LOT of product, which isnt cheap. They do a wash and wax and a wash and polish version.

Worth a punt if you are careful with your technique - as per all waterless products.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Quite agree there guys very underrated products and they really work well! We are having a couple of pallets in soon with there new HD range.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can't comment on the product but that video is rubbish! lol 

Not only did the microfibres start off on the floor, the bloke on the left dropped em and it looks like he still used them. Also there were two people using the waterless car wash anyway. haha


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Can't comment on the product but that video is rubbish! lol
> 
> Not only did the microfibres start off on the floor, the bloke on the left dropped em and it looks like he still used them. Also there were two people using the waterless car wash anyway. haha


x2

That poor Jeep!! :doublesho


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

This website has made me invest too much money on detailing equipment, polishes, waxes and applicators for me to go waterless :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Not to late to sell all that unnecessary equipment. You can use to proceeds to invest in other elements, like uniforms, marketing, insurance, etc.

The video is not that great technically, but it does make several points. 
I wish they would have highlighted that concrete in front of the 2 vehicles … that is the conveyance system to the Storm Drain, and all the pollution from the Jeep will easily go into our waterways.

For those that focus on the towel drops. Trust me, there are many other technique and quality issues, in both models. I would argue that you are looking at the video from a Technicians point of view. Step back, see the forest for the trees … the video is really trying to demonstrate the mirror opposites of the models, and highlight the benefits of speed, etc.

Perhaps Yvan will share his video here, technically strong.

Do you get what the video is trying to communicate? If you’re fighting the urge to retort “What if the jeep had just been off roading” … then you did not get it.

-jim


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

As Requested


----------

